# GASP Training belt



## R20B (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi was just wondering if anyone has one of these?

Mine came today and I find it an extremely stiff belt. Does it get more flexible over time?

It's stiff to the point it's quite difficult to get on and off


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Belts will wear in and soften up over time.


----------



## R20B (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks for the reply! Just got round to using it, it's starting to free up a bit already.

Very good belt btw, highly rate it!


----------



## davjhol (Jun 23, 2013)

Yes, I'm thinking about getting a belt and some gloves too. Goind to dig around on Amazon and see what I can find...


----------



## davjhol (Jun 23, 2013)

I've found 2 pairs of gloves that I like, but not sure about one as I've never heard of them before. Any one have any thoughts - http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00DHG9708, those are leather and quite plain which I like or these - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bodymax-Contest-Weight-Lifting-Support/dp/B001UJK78U which are twice the price. Am I likely to see a difference in quality for double the price?


----------



## Smalls (Feb 20, 2012)

man up, dont need to wear gloves


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Big Ronnie wears gloves so its ok with me !!

Look on e bay for RDX gloves - they have plastic/rubber grips on the palms which really help with grip . A quality item


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

or use a couple of cellulose kitchen sponges for the ultimate grip


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

All belts start off rigid. Then get supple after time.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2013)

I have one and its still rigid 2 years on.

Saying that I only use it in my heaviest squat/deads and ohps.

Amazing belt imo, got it for 30 bones too :thumbup:


----------

